# Harborside at Atlantis - food options - grocery stores vs dining plans/other options?



## seema (Jul 1, 2011)

We will be 4 of us (3 adults, and a 15 yr old girl) staying 6 nights at the resort, just before the Labour Day weekend.

We are wondering about the most cost-effective way of dining, and at the same time trying once or twice some of the Atlantis restaurants (which are family oriented - including buffets).

We will not likely have a rented car, but I may change my mind on this point. I state this, because I am sure that grocery stores near Nassau are likely to be cheaper than on Paradise island (and those in the Atlantis complex would tend to be more expensive than those outside of the Atlantis complex). Are there true supermarkets in the Atlantis complex, vs Paradise island, versus near/in Nassau?

With the timeshare resort, we would likely cook - esp eat breakfast and possibly lunch at the resort. Dinner may be a different matter.

Are there take-outs on Paradise Island vs Nassau?

I would say that the dining plans are very cost-ineffective?


Thanks.


----------



## Sea Six (Jul 1, 2011)

The resort runs a van over to a large Nassua Super-Market for groceries for $6.  Hop on and stock up on anything your little heart desires.


----------



## am1 (Jul 1, 2011)

If there was ever a timeshare to use a kitchen at it would be this one.  I would suggest one dinner at Atlantis, 1 in Nassau.  And a few lunches out here and there if the timing works.  Cook the rest in the timeshare.  Do not even cook just buy stuff at the supermarket you can eat right away or heat.  

If you drink beer you should give it up for the week.  About $2/bottle at the stores.  

You may want to stop at a grocery store on the way to the timeshare.  Depending on if you can check in right away.  Or bring the first few meals and staples from home to get you started.

I did two weeks in the Bahamas before the Christmas season and it was great.


----------



## yumdrey (Jul 1, 2011)

You can stop by at grocery when you go to resort from airport. Most taxi drivers would stop at city market or liquior store for you if it is before 8pm. (they close at 9pm)
I usually stop by at grocery store and buy drinks, water, butter, bread, eggs, sugar and some simple breakfast food and fruits.
I usually go out for dinner - go to arawak cay or use atlantis restaurants.
I also bring frozen bacons, hams, hotdogs, ready to cook rice, canned food and lots of other prepared food from home.
We are asians and love to eat rice and noodles. If you go to asian groceries, there are lots of "instant cook" rice and noodles. It really helps dining cost for my family.


----------



## paluamalia (Jul 2, 2011)

*Buy Water*

The water is not fit to drink, you need to buy water.  When we were there in 2008 the van was $15.00 and took a while.  I would stop on the way from the airport.  There are no water fountains on the property and 3 years ago they charged $3.00 a bottle for water.  Not sure if you could use water filters like Brita, we did not try.

The restaurants are ordinary, nothing special.  There are a number of restaurants within walking distance at harbor.  
Food is expensive, we found it even more expensive than Maui, but it's a great time, not really a spot for great cuisine..so we just sort of made it through.

Have a great time.


----------



## seema (Jul 3, 2011)

I would presume that there are no true supermarkets on Atlantis.

How far is the closest true supermarket, to those who are staying at Atlantis.

Are there different supermarket chains on Bahamas - perhaps some have higher selection and/or variety, but higher prices - and others have lower prices but lower selection and variety.

I would presume that there is no such store as a COSTCO warehouse located in the Bahamas.


----------



## YYJMSP (Jul 3, 2011)

seema said:


> I would presume that there are no true supermarkets on Atlantis.
> 
> How far is the closest true supermarket, to those who are staying at Atlantis.
> 
> ...



I seem to recall a largish grocery/liquor store in the downtown area (across from the Hard Rock Cafe?)  In theory, you could just take the ($2?) water taxi across the channel if you're only picking up a handful of stuff that you can carry.

The only other one that we saw in our wanderings was the one a few minutes from the Sheraton on Cable Beach, which would probably make more sense to hit on the way in from the airport...


----------



## m61376 (Jul 4, 2011)

We stopped on the way there. We had arranged for airport pick-up from Sandra, and she charged $15 more on arrival than departure for the stop. It was well worth it. We brought meat and snacks from home, but fruit, water (the water there tastes icky, so you'll want bottled water for the week), veggies, and just about whatever you want os available at the market, imported from the US mostly. Prices are higher than home, but not egregious, and the market is clean and well stocked.

One thing which we did which worked out great was that, since there are no grills, we brought a grill pan for the stove. Made making dinner a few nights very easy.

Have a great trip.


----------



## cvelasco (Jul 9, 2011)

*Food at HRA*

Just got back from a fabulous trip to Atlantis with 17 of our favorite friends. This is our third trip and I found the food on the resort to be a little less expensive than previous years. I think all of the complaints have been heard. We packed most of our dry goods but I wasnt upset with the combo meal for the kids at the pool. Hamburger ,fries, and soda was $8.00. Not much more than here. If you get the burger alone it is $8.50 go figure. The super value market was not bad either. Dairy products,snack foods and juice were really expensive. A gallon of tropicana juice was 13.50. If you buy a 5 gallon jug of water they will charge you a deposit so best to buy the one gallon jugs. The shuttle is $7.00 from harborside and will give you one hour to shop. The bus is crowded and tough to carry lots of groceries. I would take your rolling cooler to the store for the bus and carrying back to the unit. Best to plan ahead and stop on the way from the airport with Sandra. She is very reasonable. Or if going with several families split a cab to the store.


----------



## scooter (Jul 10, 2011)

seema said:


> We will be 4 of us (3 adults, and a 15 yr old girl) staying 6 nights at the resort, just before the Labour Day weekend.
> 
> We are wondering about the most cost-effective way of dining, and at the same time trying once or twice some of the Atlantis restaurants (which are family oriented - including buffets).
> 
> ...



We'll be there that week too!!!


----------



## csudell (Jul 12, 2011)

we will be there 8/28-9/4


----------



## esk444 (Jul 12, 2011)

paluamalia said:


> The water is not fit to drink, you need to buy water.



The tap water is fine at Atlantis and most of the larger resorts.  They use a desalination reverse osmosis process that makes the water taste a little funky and most Americans don't like the after taste.  But it is clean water.

However, that isn't true for the rest of New Providence, particularly the rural areas where they may use well water.


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 29, 2011)

A little twist on the food questions...

When we visit places, we like to try some of the local food.  Maine...  We'll have plenty of lobster.  Hawaii, tons of pineapple.  Italy, lots of pasta.

What are some local foods we shouldn't miss when we're in the Bahamas?

Seafood?  Conch and grouper look to be mainstays.  It sounds like a fish market is recommended rather than a grocery store.

Local breads?  Will these be at grocery stores or do you have to visit a bakery?

Fruits?  I'm assuming many of the local fruits would be affordable and abundant at the grocery stores?

Guava Duff?  Can you find this at the grocery stores?

What else?


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 29, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> Local breads?  Will these be at grocery stores or do you have to visit a bakery?



The grocery store they take you to from the resort has this bread called "Johnny Bread", but they only offer it on Saturday (so they said when we were there).

Also, get some Kalik - "Beer of the Bahamas"


----------

